# BF3 stürzt ab...



## KSK76 (23. November 2011)

*BF3 stürzt ab...*

hallo,
nachdem ich die anderen threads gelesen habe und immernoch mein problem nicht gelöst habe erstelle ich ein neues thread 

mein problem war dass bf3 ständig abgestürzt ist...
dann habe ich die nvidia tools runtergeladen und da auch etwas verändert.
doch das spiel stürzt immer wieder ab.

manchmal kommt diese warnung zur erscheinung:
Directupload.net - Doe288hh9.png

was sollte ich alles tun um die abstürze zu verhindern?
ich spiele das spiel seit 2 tagen und hatte bis jetzt nur probleme--> battlelog etc...

hier noch paar daten zu meinen laptop:
intel i7 2630QM 2.0GHZ 
6gb ram 
gt540m 1gb 

danke im voraus
lg


----------



## Vordack (23. November 2011)

1. Es gibt einen Thread für Skyrim Probleme.
2. Meinst Du das es irgendetwas ändert wenn Du extra für DEIN Problem ein neuen Thread aufmachst? Eher das Gegenteil von dem was Du willst.

Please Close.

@Deine Beschreibung
Also bitte, wie soll man Dir bei Aussagen wie "dann habe ich die nvidia tools runtergeladen und da auch etwas verändert." helfen?

Bitte erstelle einen neuen, anständigen Post im RICHTIGEN THREAD.


----------



## Viper0201 (23. November 2011)

Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal auf diese Fehlermeldung hören. Zusammen gefasst sagt sie nämlich:
1. aktuellster Treiber installiert?
2. Grafikkarte wird nicht unterstützt.

Also jetzt mal ehrlich du wunderst dich das eine GT540M mit Battlefield 3 nicht fertig wird? Die Karte hat doch auch schon arge Probleme mit Bad Company 2.


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (24. November 2011)

ich habe folgendes gemacht, kann nun auch auf Ultra zocken

hab die Grafikkarte auf 690 MHZ runtergetaktet per Invidiatool
hab den Arbeitsspeicher im CMD Modus trotz 32 Bit Version auf 5GB erhöht.
habe im Origin Einstellungsmodus "während des Spiels auf Origin zurückgreifen" rausgenommen

seit dem geht alles... hab sogar erst eine 64bit version gekauft, nachdem es dann nicht ging, hab ich die wieder zurückgegeben.

trotzdem sehr armselig, das die spieler sich um solche Probleme kümmern müssen. Auf den Kosolen läuft alles wunderbar


----------



## Crysisheld (24. November 2011)

Ich greife jetzt mal auf, was Vordack schon geschrieben hat. Die Grafikkarte nicht gerade für Battlefield3 gemacht  Stell die Details von Ultra auf High oder Medium dann sollte es spielbar sein. Oder du musst dir nen besseren PC/Laptop kaufen. Du kannst natürlich auch das machen, was Insolvenzprofi geschrieben hat und schauen ob das hilft, was ich aber bezweifle, da du die Pixelpipelines der Grafikkarte nicht freischalten kannst und davon hat die 540 einfach zu wenig...


----------

